# Smiths Watches back catalogue!



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

Another recent restoration...these Smiths Imperial watches were made to impress! How many others are out there? This is an I203 dating to the early 1960s with a cal 0104 19 jewel movement! Impressed with the size of the watch!


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

And today's!! A Smiths Deluxe AB476 from 1957. These guys were at the dress end of the 'Everest' Range with aquatite rear case. Love the delicacy in the design...yet here is a watch designed for expedition!!









Just as a comparison...here's the Smiths Deluxe A404 I serviced and restored over Easter. Built to last!! This one is from a little later in the A404 story...around 1959 when Smiths started to use shockproof balances. They were running out of room for labels on the watch face!!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Some of these old Smiths watches are really rather nice, and your term, "delicacy of design," is a nice one.


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

Todays restoration watch! I really love the original strap on this watch...it's going to end up for keeps!


----------



## Rollinix (Jun 28, 2016)

something a little different today...a Smiths Aquatite 'water resisting' watch. These seem a bit mystical...but love their simplicity. Abit like the Hillary original?


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

smiths movements always seem to look very simple in design....compared to swiss watches of the same period....they seem to have less gears/moving parts.....look more like old 50s alarm clocks inside.....but if Edmund Hillary took one up and down the Himalayas.....bearing in mind the shock factor/temperature factor/and need for water resistance .....etc......one would imagine they are pretty robust watches....british made "timex" watches from the 1970s seem to share the same characteristics....my brother was given a timex black faced military style watch by my grandad (his first watch)....after about 6 months.... he had lost it......and that would have been the end of it......had my mother not dug it up in a rose bed about 3 years later.....and it was working perfectly.....another watch with seemingly minimalist movement design....but a great "stayer" in terms of "lasting the distance".....on "heavy ground"....a real "mud lark "....lol...i have always been disappointed with the "uncomplicated"....design of smiths movements.....but like the aesthetics of the the watches they made.....i sometimes wonder if the term "british made"....had any horological value since the 1850s.....or so....but perhaps the "festival of Britain"...had given the industry a boost...smiths/timex......the range rover/land rover of british watches lol.....


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

vertex aside

revenue


----------



## toyboy (Jan 20, 2019)

hi all.

this is my first post from quebec canada.

anyway,i have a family heirloom,it's a gold smiths Watch for 45 years service on the b.r. southern railroad.

i need to know if possible how to open it and it's age,value etc...


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Just bought the Smiths Watch Book by Barrie Smith. Interesting book, did not know so many different types were made.


----------

